# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Poezi "DHE SE BASHKU DHE SI VLLAZEN" (Donald Bezhani)

## Donald Bezhani

Qe tash moti jam i zoti
Si kam qe', jam e do t'jem
Qe tash moti jam i zoti
Bij i denj i venit tem.

Jam ketu den-baba-den
Se nder shekuj kam luftuar
Per ket' Shqipe, per ket' ven'
Me gjak truallin kam mbuluar.

E mbi mue plot kan shkelun
Kan prue shpat' e lig'si
Në ket' dhe' perjete kan ngelun
Ne per at' jena ba' fli.

Na kane vrare e kane prerë
Na kane djegur Shqiperine
Na roberuan dimer, verë
Ne prap e mbajtem BURRERINE

Ne i dolem zota venit 
Ne e majtem at' premtim 
Ne i dham' lirinë Shpen'it 
Krenarise se kombit tim

Dhe së bashku, dhe si vllazen 
E ndertuam Shqiperine
Dhe së bashku, dhe si vllazen 
I dhame venit PAVARESINE

----------


## Donald Bezhani

Si ju duket kjo poezi,   lini komentet tuaja ju  lutem ??????

----------

Bahri. (29-10-2013)

----------

